# New year resolutions!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy soon to be new year everyone!

Seeing as its Hercules' first new year with us, I thought I would help him come up with some new year resolutions!

So here they are..

In 2013 I will not...
Dribble on the floor while waiting for my food.
See every ' indestructible' toy as a challenge (record is 2min 30 sec)
Try to eat said toy after destroying it.
Whine to go out for a wee only to refuse when sees its raining. Repeat after 5 minutes.
Sit politely throughout dinner with relatives only to sneak off when no ones looking and devour entire block of inlaws expensive Wensleydale cheese. 
Refuse to jump out of car resulting in backache for poor owner who has to lift me. 
Cause further damage to owners legs by charging from behind with biggest stick imaginable. In future I will play with only respectable sized sticks. 
Ignore happy muddy family with boisterous lab only to enthusiastically greet middle aged couple with pristine hiking gear and walking poles. Walking poles are NOT dog toys. 

I wonder what chance there is of any of these being kept! 

Do you have any 'resolutions' for your v??


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hbomb - these are the cutest New Year resolutions 

Out dogs declined to make any 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

To not loose any more weight... walking the boy.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva's New Years Resolution is to do her best to keep all 4 feet on the floor when greeting guests in the house, or new friends while out walking.... (This may be a tough one for her as she sees no reason for not jumping up on them to give everyone an up close and personal Vizsla lovin'!)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

To not eat the neighbours cat. 
Trick my hooman into more hunting trips.
To no longer wake my hooman up at 2.30am pretending to need a wee, only to faff about in the garden in the lovely warm summer night.
Try not to bite my friend's dog, even though she starts it and is a little nasty.
Try not to stick my nose into every strange girls crotch. (This is for little Zsa Zsa)
If I do stick my nose in a girls crotch, she must be under 30 and smoking hot. (I may have embellished this one slightly)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

To stick by Doug's side when hares and deer are in the pheasant woods, I can't catch them so why do I chase them??
Ruby


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

not to use the nicknames given to PIKE by our friends that include - Stud Muffin - Turdinator - Pumkin Pie - Hump Monkey - Sh-t 4 Brains the list goes on and on and just cofuses PIKE - LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Is it too early for broken promises?

Must have lost another 5 Ounces this morning. 
Got to eat more to keep up with the boy.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Try for a SR hunt title.


----------

